# Russian military chronograph



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi all

Ok, it's not a wristwatch, but it is military, Russian, and a chronograph. This arrived in the post today. There are a lot of modern "tourist" reproductions of these around at the moment, but this is the real deal, dating from 1954.

http://hyperphoto.photoloft.com/view/expor...100&w=600&h=450

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Very nice Foggy.

Can I ask where you got it from? I was considering getting one of these to use in the dashboard of my kit car. I've since sold the car so didn't bother. I'd still like to get one, make a perspex stand for it and use it as a desk clock.

Give me more information please?

Cheers

Paul









p.s. I've just sent you an email hope you get it this time!


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Paul

I got it, from a fellow collector and friend in Hong Kong, as a trade for a vintage Vostok wristwatch that I had. There are normally quite a few on Ebay at any one time, more often than not the modern versions. They're basically the same as mine, but just recent production. Usually listed as Mig clocks, and can be found for about Â£50.

I plan to use this one as a desk clock also.

As for my email - still nothing, so I think it must be playing up. If that is the case, apologies to anyone who may have tried to email me - I'm not ignoring anyone, honest









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Foggy

The email problem may actually be something to do with my service provider (NTL) not yours. Having just checked the website there are reported problems with sending/receiving emails. Let me know if/when you get anything from me. I have just replied to the email you sent me about the above clock, can you let me know if you have received it?

Cheers

Paul


----------

